# Big day fishing in Baker



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Many of you read the post about the first event for the Emerald Coast Outdoors Without Limits chapter (here) and I just wanted to put up a report and some pictures.

First, thanks to all the sponsors - Hot Spots Bait & Tackle, Buffalo Rock Pepsi, Wal-Mart, Academy, Sports Authority and Pete DeLaratta for everything they did to help. From providing lunch (Hot Spots), drinks (Pepsi), 15 rods and reels (Pete) and gift cards so we could get everything else needed, all of the support is greatly appreciated and we could not have done it without you.

Second, I think this might have been the most fulfilling fishing trip of my life. We had a wide range of participants with varying forms of health issues (from brain tumors and autism to cerebral palsy and ATV accidents) but each one had the biggest smile and had a great time that was rivaled only by the feeling that the volunteers had afterward. I really have never had such a good feeling about catching fish in my life. 

We were able to put them on a great piece of property north of Baker owned by Mr. Hank Thurber. It has four or five well stocked ponds with everything from bass and bream to monster catfish. The place is beautiful and the fish were cooperative.

It was perfect clockwork on the catching. We would transport a group to this one particular dam on the best catfish pond and before we got to bait the third or fourth rod, No. 1 was hooked up. This happened every time for two hours. Then No. 2 got hit, then 3, right down the bank and back up it again until everyone had caught their share and was ready for lunch.

Another life changing experience for me: fried biscuits. I'd never had a dinner roll deep fried before. Holy cow. I went home and fried an entire package up and ate till I was sick. I loved it, but not as much as the fishing.

Again, thanks to all the sponsors. Thanks to all the volunteers and the committee that put a lot of hard work into making this happen. I'm very thankful to have been a part of it and encourage anyone and everyone to look into herlping out with an O.W.L. event in the future, it really leaves an impression on you.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a member of the Troy chapter of OWOL. It is about the best charity I've ever heard of. 

God bless you man!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think Brad's trip and participation to the event at Troy is what sparked him starting this chapter. So, thanks. I think you're right, this is the greatest way to give back.

The little guy in the second pic got his first deer up at Troy last year.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sounds like u guys had a blast, did any one get a monster cat?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing really monster but the little 5-year-old that caught a 5-pounder thought he had hooked the titanic.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report joez! i'll have to look into that a little more...which brad are you talking about?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Brad Sauers (Tide in Knots) orchestrated this whole thing. Great job.

Here's a link to more pictures. 

http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/24709886/1/OWL%205-14-11?h=f86f3c


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

guess i've been living under a rock...this is the first i've known about this wonderful event...i'd be glad to help or get involved in some way...keep me in the loop please...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome charity plz keep me in the loop also. This place in baker is it a pay pond? I'm trying to get something put together for the kids at my church. Any info you could pass to me is well appreciated.


----------

